# ارجوكم تساعدوني في encoder



## يازاااارد (26 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخواني المهندسين 
ارجو من حضرتكم التكرم علي وإفاتدي 
بمعلومات عن الإنكودر 
من حيث مبداالعمل واجزائه 
وانواعه .....إلخ​ :79: يزارد :79:


----------



## Grey (26 فبراير 2007)

هلااااااااااااااااا 
ال encoder انواع كتير حدد طبيعه استخدامه لكي اعطيك فكره عنه 
مثلا هو موجود في 
1)feedback of servo motor 
2)الماوسات القديمه (التي تعمل بمدأ الكره المعدينه)
ادا كنت مهتم بالموضع سوف ارسل لك شرح عمل (optical encoder inside the servo motor)


----------



## يازاااارد (26 فبراير 2007)

مشكور عزيزي
انا طالب هندسه كهربائيه 
ومطلوب مني حلقه بحث عن الإنكودر ..
من حيث مبدا ا لعمل بشكل عام 
واجزائه الرئيسيه التي يمكن ان يعمل الإنكودر خلالها 
ايضا بالنسبه المرسل والمستقبل ومفتاح الشيفت......لخ 
ولك جزيل الشكر والعرفان 
ومافي اي اشكال اذا بترسلي شرح عمل (optical encoder inside the servo motor
وبكون ممنونك الى الأبد 
.........يازارد........


----------



## يازاااارد (3 مارس 2007)

وين الردود 
ياشباب على حب النبي عبرونا


----------



## tahraoui (4 مارس 2007)

encoder = changed code in outher code 
for exemple code hexa(16 bits)in the code decimal or BCD code or ascii......
your answer in google


----------



## tahraoui (4 مارس 2007)

http://rapidshare.com/files/9786443/PARR__E._A.__2003_._Programmable_Controllers_ed._.rar


----------



## adelzein (9 مارس 2007)

طيب يا باشا شوف الكتاب ده يمكن يفيد
ولو ليك أى استفسار أنا معاك

http://www.uploading.com/files/LA66L0RQ/Danaher_Handbook.pdf.html


----------



## adelzein (9 مارس 2007)

http://www.uploading.com/files/LA66L0RQ/Danaher_Handbook.pdf.html


----------



## يازاااارد (9 مارس 2007)

مشكووووور عزيزي
بس!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
يمكن هاد الرابط ما له اي علاقة بالانكودر تماما
وإذا في مجال تبعتلي الكتاب على ال****** 
طبعا إذا ما في اي احراج
وهاد ما سنجري
as_sa_920*************
ولك جزيل الشكر والعرفان 
اخوكم يازااااااارد


----------



## يازاااارد (9 مارس 2007)

as_sa_920آآآآت هتوميل


----------



## adelzein (9 مارس 2007)

يازاااارد قال:


> مشكووووور عزيزي
> بس!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> يمكن هاد الرابط ما له اي علاقة بالانكودر تماما
> وإذا في مجال تبعتلي الكتاب على ال******
> ...



أخى أضغط على الرابط وفى اسفل الصفحه سوف تجد مربع فارغ وبجواره الى اليسار مربع به رموز
أكتب الرموز التى
تراها ثم اضفط على كلمه download الى اليمين من المربع الفارغ بعد كتايه الرموز

سوف تحمل كتاب بصيفة الـ pdf من شركة امريكيه يشرح نظريه عمل الأنكودر

أرجو ان اكون وضحت


----------



## يازاااارد (10 مارس 2007)

تمام عزيزي والله يعطيك الف عافيه 
ومشكووووور 
نا آآآآسف جدا 
......
يازاااارد


----------



## ابوالنون (3 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ يازااااد تحية طيبة
انا محتاج لنفس الموضوع لكن الرابط يقول ان الموضوع قد تمت ازالته 
انتظر مساعدتكم علي احر من الجمر
عنواني nasory-nsr*************


----------



## ابوالنون (3 نوفمبر 2008)

ات ****** دوت كوم


----------



## ابوالنون (3 نوفمبر 2008)

هتووووومييييل؟


----------



## mxemmtxmop (8 مارس 2012)

,burberry soldesWatch FRANCE 24’s live debate dedicated to the most recent underage sex scandals involving well-known celebrities tonight,Lunettes de Soleil Prada, Wednesday, at 7.10 p.m (GMT+2): “Stars and Sex: the end of impunity?”. Leave your comments on FRANCE 24’s Facebook page. FRENCH FOOTBALL Ribéry's family 'hurt' by sex scandal FRENCH FOOTBALL Investigation of Ribéry in sex-scandal case can wait until after World Cup FOOTBALL Real Madrid backs Karim Benzema amid prostitution probe Date created : 20/07/2010 Print Comment Send this page The player has never denied having paid for sex with the young woman,Lunettes De Soleil, 18-year-old blonde party girl Zahia Dehar,louboutin, but his lawyer told reporters that he had had no idea in 2008 that she was under-age. "There's not a single element of physical proof,burberry soldes," she said. "This woman told them she was of age,burberry, was all made up, dressed up, appeared very switched on." Tuesday's indictment against Ribery is the first stage of a formal judicial investigation that could lead to a trial and, if convicted, both players face up to three years in jail and a fine of 45,000 euros (58,000 dollars). The midfielder appeared before investigating magistrate Andre Dando after having been detained by vice squad officers and questioned for six hours on a charge of having "solicited an under-age prostitute." The players were detained at the request of the magistrate, who is probing claims that a Champs Elysees nightclub gave clients access to minors working as call girls. They were interrogated at the headquarters of France's BRP vice squad on the Ile de la Cite in central Paris for six hours, before Ribery was seen being taken in a police vehicle to the Palace of Justice. Benzema was expected to make the same journey to court, judicial officials said, but police have the right to hold him for 48 hours -- until 9.00am (0700 GMT) Thursday -- before making that decision. Benzema's counsel was not immediately available for comment. Boulogne-born Ribery was a member of France's ill-fated squad, which went out in the first round at this month's 2010 World Cup in South Africa. He did not score and his performance was seen as disappointing. Real Madrid striker Benzema, 22, was not chosen for this year's French team despite playing in much of the World Cup qualifying campaign. Dehar is now 18 years and four months old. She has been questioned by police and gave a tell-all interview to the news and gossip weekly Paris Match after the scandal erupted. She described selling sexual encounters to Ribery in 2009 and to Benzema in 2008, while she was underage, and with a third French player,Lunettes De Soleil Ray Ban, 30-year-old Panathinaikos winger Sidney Govou, in March,lunettes rayban, when she was an adult. Dehar has said the players did not know she was a minor. In France the general age of consent is 15 years, but in the case of prostitution a young person remains legally a minor until he or she reaches 18. Adult prostitution is in itself legal in France, but pimping, solicitation and running organised vice networks are outlawed. The footballers became caught up in the investigation after detectives probing allegations of a vice ring bugged the Zaman Cafe, an expensive nightspot just off Paris's most glamorous street,ray ban, the Champs Elysees. Four people -- including the owner of the club, a waiter who worked there and a man suspected of pimping call girls to celebrities and sportsmen -- have been placed under formal judicial investigation and could face trial. The club itself has been closed down by an administrative order.AFP - France and Bayern Munich footballer Franck Ribery was charged with having had sex with an under-age prostitute Tuesday, as magistrates cracked down on an alleged celebrity vice ring.Ribery's French international teammate Karim Benzema was also placed under formal judicial investigation on the same allegations.Ribery arrived at the offices of the investigating magistrates at the Palace of Justice in Paris in handcuffs,burberry, according to several witnesses, but he was freed without preconditions after the hearing. Ribery's lawyer Sophie Bottai expressed surprise at the charge. "The only thing that's new since the last time he was questioned is that the World Cup is over and he played badly," she told reporters,louboutin pas cher, confirming that her client's 22-year-old brother-in-law had also been charged. FRANCE 24 F. Villeminot reports from the courthouse. 相关的主题文章： 28 June 2007 The man who would be president – again Grand Slam record after epic final Date created


----------

